# help



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

The first month was great Q-Tip slept in his crate all night in our master bath i would also leave a night light with the door shut. Eventually i left the door slightly open and now he wont sleep in his crate without crying so i tried putting the crate next to our bed, doesnt work he cries all night and tries to jump on our bed .What should i do i feel so bad leaving him in the bathroom now because he just wont stop crying and scrathing on the door. Sleeping on our bed is out of the question. i just dont know what to do


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

r u going and checking on him when he cries? if so then this will make it worse..b/c u r doing what he wants. put him where u cant hear it. he should stop crying. the first few crying nites will be tough, but soon he will learn this is how it is. good luck!


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Mar 8 2005, 12:50 AM
> *r u going and checking on him when he cries?  if so then this will make it worse..b/c u r doing what he wants. put him where u cant hear it.  he should stop crying.  the first few crying nites will be tough, but soon he will learn this is how it is.  good luck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41007*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks i just feel so bad i guess i will have to put him in another bathroom hopefully he will stop and will be able to sleep in our room without waking us up.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

maybe u could leave a shirt that has ur scent on it in the crate, leave the tv, radio on, or even get one of those toys that has a heart beating sound in a toy so it sounds like its a mommydoggy , Q-Tip is just missing u and wants to be near u


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Mar 8 2005, 12:58 AM
> *maybe u could leave a shirt that has ur scent on it in the crate, leave the tv, radio on, or even get one of those toys that has a heart beating sound in a toy so it sounds like its a mommydoggy , Q-Tip is just missing u and wants to be near u
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41011*


[/QUOTE]

I do leave the radio on, but i will also leave my shirt with him tonight.
thanks


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe also, play with him until he gets pretty tired or if you walk him, walk him before he sleeps so he'll get tired or something. LadyM and Mee's suggestions are really good suggestions!


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 8 2005, 01:08 AM
> *Maybe also, play with him until he gets pretty tired or if you walk him, walk him before he sleeps so he'll get tired or something.  LadyM and Mee's suggestions are really good suggestions!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41017*


[/QUOTE]


He usually gets sleepy around 8:30ish should i keep him up until we go to bed? i just want him to sleep all night. I get him up by 5:30 am just before i leave for work, im wondering if he gets enough sleep, or if he sleeps all day until i get home from work.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette_@Mar 7 2005, 10:48 PM
> *The first month was great Q-Tip slept in his crate all night in our master bath i would also leave a night light with the door shut. Eventually i left the door slightly open and now he wont sleep in his crate without crying so i tried putting the crate next to our bed, doesnt work he cries all night and tries to jump on our bed .What should i do i feel so bad leaving him in the bathroom now because he just wont stop crying and scrathing on the door. Sleeping on our bed is out of the question. i just dont know what to do
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can you put his crate in your bedroom where he can see you?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would keep him out and play a little bit longer, then put him to bed, making sure he has pottied, and ignore the behavior rather than reinforcing it by checking on him. I would keep him in the room with you, though. A yummy bed time chew might also help ease him about being in his crate. Start feeding him in his crate (door open) as well so he associates it with good things. It sounds like he has figured out how to get your attention at night...smart boy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+Mar 7 2005, 10:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He usually gets sleepy around 8:30ish should i keep him up until we go to bed? i just want him to sleep all night. I get him up by 5:30 am just before i leave for work, im wondering if he gets enough sleep, or if he sleeps all day until i get home from work.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41025
[/B][/QUOTE]

What time do you guys go to sleep?


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Mar 8 2005, 03:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

What time do you guys go to sleep?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41156


[/B][/QUOTE]
about 10, 10:30


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 8 2005, 09:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you put his crate in your bedroom where he can see you?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41053
[/B][/QUOTE]

i have tried that but he just wont stay put. and we need our sleep!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I think he's sleeping around 8 because he wakes up so early(he's still a lil pupster too







). If you know what time lil Q-tip goes to bed, then play or walk him before he goes night night.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

What we did with Harley is just let him cry & he finally after 2 nights never cried again. He loves his own bed in his own bathroom. We keep it dark & do not go check on him. He did fine.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 8 2005, 04:53 PM
> *Well, I think he's sleeping around 8 because he wakes up so early(he's still a lil pupster too
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


off the subject.....how many times do i feed Q now that he is 3 months i read that its only twice a day is this true.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+Mar 8 2005, 02:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

i have tried that but he just wont stay put. and we need our sleep!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41171
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe you'll have more chance of success if he's in your room where he can see you rather than alone in the guest bathroom. You may have to sacrifice sleep for a couple nights to get him acclimated. I realize you've tried him in your room but keep trying.... The perfect sleep arrangement doesn't usually occur right away.

If I were in your situation, I'd move him to my room and make sure he has a nice, comfy crate. I'd give him a snack in his crate, make sure to have a couple safe chew toys in there, too. Then close the crate door and then get in bed. He may cry but ignore him. Do not talk to him .... totally ignore him. After a couple nights he'll see that he is not getting anywhere with the crying and he'll settle down.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Mar 8 2005, 04:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you'll have more chance of success if he's in your room where he can see you rather than alone in the guest bathroom. You may have to sacrifice sleep for a couple nights to get him acclimated. I realize you've tried him in your room but keep trying.... The perfect sleep arrangement doesn't usually occur right away.

If I were in your situation, I'd move him to my room and make sure he has a nice, comfy crate. I'd give him a snack in his crate, make sure to have a couple safe chew toys in there, too. Then close the crate door and then get in bed. He may cry but ignore him. Do not talk to him .... totally ignore him. After a couple nights he'll see that he is not getting anywhere with the crying and he'll settle down.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41176
[/B][/QUOTE]

what are some good snacks???


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

we feed twice a day


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+Mar 8 2005, 01:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



off the subject.....how many times do i feed Q now that he is 3 months i read that its only twice a day is this true.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41174
[/B][/QUOTE]

At 3 months, you should feed him every 3-4 hrs and give them the amount they want(always have water out of course). My babies are a lil over a year old now and I only feed them twice a day. I think I started feeding them twice a day after half a year. I hear some people just leave a big bowl of food out for their babies when they were pups but I like them on a schedule because I started knowing what their poop schedule was. It's up to you though







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeanette+Mar 8 2005, 02:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



off the subject.....how many times do i feed Q now that he is 3 months i read that its only twice a day is this true.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41174
[/B][/QUOTE]

My breeder said to feed at least 3 times a day and to be sure to leave food out all day so they will be sure to finish it all. When they play sometimes they forget to stop and eat. You need to make sure he eats throughout the day. Once he is 6 months to a year you can go to two times a day. I think that will depend on if he is a very small Malt or larger. Catcher is 7 pounds at 10 months old. I feed him two meals a day and a snack at lunchtime and before bed. The snack is a small dog biscuit that only has wholesome ingredients in it.


----------

